# yarn shops in punta cana dominican republic



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

we are planning a trip to punta cana in May, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any yarn shops there. I would love to find some pretty yarns to bring home!!! thank you!! I've tried google, but have not been successful.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Take me along and I'll be glad to look with you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Would like to know also.

Warm weather bet they carry cotton yarn or very lite weight yarns. There is a shopping mall in Punta Cana
I wonder if there is a shop in the mall?

Please let us know.
Thanks
KatM


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Jenise D said:


> we are planning a trip to punta cana in May, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any yarn shops there. I would love to find some pretty yarns to bring home!!! thank you!! I've tried google, but have not been successful.


I just returned from there, didn't see any. Hope I didn't miss something special.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Dominican Republic is an extremely poor country. I was there several years ago and saw very little commerce and even fewer native people. The only locals that I saw basically worked at the resort where we stayed. I never wanted to go back because I felt like the "ugly American" because I never saw any prosperous looking houses or local people the entire time that I was there. I saw some cattle and one small town that we passed through on the way to the resort. The resort was very nice but I would not go back.


----------

